# خطوط الصرف الصحي والتغذية



## شريف برادعية (18 ديسمبر 2014)

اود ان استفسر من اصحاب الخبرة , هل يوجد في الاكواد مسافة محددة بين خط الصرف الصحي وخط تغذية المياه للمبنى , اذا كان الخطان يدخلان الى المبنى من نفس الواجهة

ارجو الرد سريعا 


الف شكر


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (18 ديسمبر 2014)

30 سم ، و يكون خط الصرف اسفل خط المياه دائما


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 ديسمبر 2014)

كما ذكر أخونا المهندس هشام ... في الكود العالمي للسباكة حدد المسافة بين الشبكتين بمقدار 12 in.​


----------



## شريف برادعية (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لكم م/ رياض فاضل النجار والاخ هشام فكري محمد على جهودكم ومعلوماتكم


----------

